# MedicWest-Vegas



## somePerson (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone work/worked there or know anyone that does? Have a test for a medic spot with them next month, and I wanted to know what to expect. Any info on shifts/pay would be helpful too.


----------



## terrible one (Jul 26, 2010)

I am interested as well, sorry I don't have any info on them other than I believe its all 12hour cars. Are you testing with AMR Las Vegas as well? Are you planning on reloacting to Vegas? Henderson? 
I'll most likely be applying there next fall. good luck with your test


----------



## somePerson (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm testing there on aug 10th. According to the HR lady, if I pass the tests I'll be on the hiring list for Medicwest and AMR vegas because they are both owned by EMSC. If I get the job, I'll relocate because the cost of living is a lot cheaper there, and the salary is probably the same or higher than CA.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Jul 27, 2010)

One mis conception about Vegas Ill point out... and SomePerson is doing it right.  Dont relocate unless you have a job in hand.  vegas has thousands of people flocking there looking for jobs.  There arent jobs to be had so it makes it for a tough time there.  You might have a great chance getting on there, and I wish you the best of luck, but dont put all of your eggs in one basket.  You have probably 600 apps for the same spot going on right now


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 27, 2010)

Brown recommends you go to Reno, they have an arch, you can't say no to an arch


----------



## EMTtoBE (Jul 27, 2010)

i dont know much about MedicWest but i do know they pay a little bit less then AMR(from what i have heard on my rides) and i think AMR starting pay for a Paramedic is 16-18/hr..but i could be wrong


----------



## FoleyArtist (Aug 26, 2010)

i don't mean to beat an old thread but i heard $16-18/hr was EMT-I pay at medic west...unless that's wishful thinking?  i too was considering relocating and attend EMT-I school out there and try to land a job with MedicWest for a year "do all see all" experience then come back home and go to medic school.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 26, 2010)

I want to work in Vegas. Do people pay their bill in poker chips?


----------



## EMTtoBE (Aug 26, 2010)

No EMT-Is only make 12/hr


----------



## FoleyArtist (Aug 26, 2010)

EMTtoBE said:


> No EMT-Is only make 12/hr



Thanks for the clarification. Do you recommend attending intermediate school? I've been trying to find the scope in Nevada. Is it start IVs and intubated or combitube? Thanks again


----------



## EMTtoBE (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea go to Intermediate school you will have a better chance of working here in Vegas..its very rare they hire Basics unless its for EMT/security but they require experience..and yea it IVs and Combitube you learn how to do ET tubes but you cant do it here in Clark County..im here if you have anymore questions


----------



## LonghornMedic (Sep 8, 2010)

Avoid Las Vegas. It's a burnout system. 12 hour shifts with high call volume. Firefighters have scene command. Most of the FF are okay, but there are some who are real jerks. You'll be transporting a ton of drunks and psych holds. Lot's of inter-facility transports. The pay is middle of the road as far as private EMS goes. If you go into it with the mindset of getting a year of good experience and then relocating, that's the way to go. Private EMS is slowly dieing in Las Vegas. Las Vegas FD starting doing some transports a few years ago and has steadily increased their transport numbers. Henderson FD is the sole 911 transport agency and has been for quite some time. Clark County FD recently got approval to transport a limited number of patients. North Las Vegas FD tried to eliminate MedicWest from transporting so they could take over. It failed for now. But the writing is on the wall that NLVFD will be taking over transports when the franchise contract expires in a few years. The FD's are eyeballing transports to make money for their budgets. Vegas isn't alone when it comes to that. Again, it's a good system to get great experience. You will see it all. But there are much better systems out there to work in. Even as an EMT-I, you can find jobs with 3rd services making more and working less. Also look at REMSA in Reno. They are a little tougher to hire on with, but you won't get beat down and it's a nicer place to live.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 9, 2010)

LonghornMedic said:


> Avoid Las Vegas. It's a burnout system. 12 hour shifts with high call volume. Firefighters have scene command. Most of the FF are okay, but there are some who are real jerks. You'll be transporting a ton of drunks and psych holds. Lot's of inter-facility transports. The pay is middle of the road as far as private EMS goes. If you go into it with the mindset of getting a year of good experience and then relocating, that's the way to go. Private EMS is slowly dieing in Las Vegas. Las Vegas FD starting doing some transports a few years ago and has steadily increased their transport numbers. Henderson FD is the sole 911 transport agency and has been for quite some time. Clark County FD recently got approval to transport a limited number of patients. North Las Vegas FD tried to eliminate MedicWest from transporting so they could take over. It failed for now. But the writing is on the wall that NLVFD will be taking over transports when the franchise contract expires in a few years. The FD's are eyeballing transports to make money for their budgets. Vegas isn't alone when it comes to that. Again, it's a good system to get great experience. You will see it all. But there are much better systems out there to work in. Even as an EMT-I, you can find jobs with 3rd services making more and working less. Also look at REMSA in Reno. They are a little tougher to hire on with, but you won't get beat down and it's a nicer place to live.



yeah my mindset was "get a year and get out." with all the A&P classes at schools around me being super impacted with "eager" RN majors i had this crazy idea of at least moving out there for a year, attend EMT-I school and hopefully get hired. additionally try and take care of my A&P out there too then once the year is up come back to Cali and attend medic school.

I was only considering Vegas because i have a friend that moved out there as a diesel tech for Ford and bought a house so paying to rent a room from him would be more affordable.


----------

